# Do I have depersonalization and derealization



## Usedtolovelife (Dec 28, 2011)

Okay. So three years ago I got what I think is depersonalization from smoking weed. And it went away. But all of sudden I got I again about a month ago and it's gradually getting worse. It went from spacey feeling to detatched from my body. Then it went to feeling unreal. Then thoughts about the universe and how could it be real. And now I feel like I'm on another planet like I'm not there and I'm livin a fake life. It keeps scaring me and even though I brush it off and see my friends and family it keeps getting worse. I want to be happy and feel normal again. Is this derealization or depersonalization? Am I going crazy? Is this going to last forever or kill me? I don't know what to do please give me some advice


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

sounds like it, yes.

kill you? it can't kill you. (unless it causes severe depression........

look around the board, you'll find plenty of topics on coping skills. number one move would be to stop smoking all together.


----------



## Usedtolovelife (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you. I have cut down a lot on smoking. But at times when I do it helps a little. I figured out distracting myself really helps. And can worsen when I'm alone.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

That's a good start, but stopping all together is probably the best idea


----------

